# Yamaoka Tesshu 177th Birthday today!



## Stickgrappler (Jun 10, 2013)

http://www.stickgrappler.net/2013/06/birthday-today-marks-177th-birthday-of.html

http://www.stickgrappler.net/2013/06/yamaoka-tesshu-secret-of-carpenters.html


----------

